# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  درخواست پروژه آماده با فریم‌ورک CodeIgniter

## hogava

سلام.

می خوام با فریم ورک CodeIgniter پروژه ای بنویسم. ممنون می‌شم در صورت امکان یک نمونه آماده که با CodeIgniter کارشده باشه رو اینجا قرار دهید.

با سپاس

----------


## farzadyazdan

سلام دوست عزیز چند روز پیش شروع کردم به یاد گیری Codeigniter و چند تا مطلب و فیلم آموزشی پیدا کردم که تو یکی از این فیلم ها ساخت یک cms رو با codeigniter آموزش می داد که من هم این تمرینات رو انجام دادم و cms رو ساختم که الان برای دوستان قرار میدم. امید.ارم بدرد همه دوستان بخوره
برای اجرا بعد از کپی فایل ها آدرس زیر رو وارد کنید:
http://localhost/cms/cms
برای ورود به بخش مدیریت هم میتونید آدرس زیر رو وارد کنید:
http://localhost/cms/cms/admin
برای ورود می تونید از نام کاربری farzad@gmail.com و پسورد farzad استفاده کنید.
با این پروژه می تونید خیلی از نکات در مود codeigniter رو یاد بگیرید.
اگر سوالی در این مورد داشتید می تونید بپرسید.

*لینک دانلود:*
http://php.besmrab.ir/cms.zip

----------


## pitook

سلام 
اگه اشتباه نکنم Pyrocms این سی ام اس ام با Codeigniter نوشته شده .
امیدوارم به دردت بخوره . موفق باشی

----------


## engmmrj

لطفا لینک فیلم های آموزشی را هم بگذارید .

----------

